# My one betta keeps flaring his fins



## lucky5pets (Feb 7, 2009)

New parent to a red beta named Jeti. He has a 2 gal aquarium nicely decorated with betta silk plants. He is located in the kitchen where I am most of the time. He always seems to be hungry. I give him his 3-4 pallets twice a day with a treat every couple of days. He's young and full of energy. Today was the first day the entire aquarium was cleaned. After letting every thing settle (solutions, gravel, and plants) for a while, we put Jeti back into his home. He now keeps flaring his fins looking like he sees another beta. Is he not happy about something? Did I put too much solution in the water? I bought a small heater for a 2-5 gal and started to use it as well. His temperature has always been around 70-71. The heater is now keeping the water warmer 76-78. Am I doing the wrong thing with using the heater? I now have unplugged it until I find out an answer.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum.  The heat should be kept between 78-80. He's probably flaring because he sees his reflectrion.It won't hurt him to flare.It sounds to me like he's happy. He's probably more active now that he has a heater.


----------



## lucky5pets (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you... that makes me feel better. How long should I take to raise his temp from around 72 up to your recommendation? Do you recommend a filter? I started out with one, but the water seemed to be flowing to much for him, plus it was hard for him to keep his bubble nest. Again, thank you for your time and concern. Sincerely, Cheryl


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

As far as the temperature goes, you don't want to raise it too quickly. Maybe like 2 degrees at a time until you get it to 78 and do it over the period of a couple hours. Bettas really don't have to have a filter. It just helps to keep the water cleaner.Bettas don't really like the flow the filter creates. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

If you're planning on doing 100% water changes you don't need a filter. Filters are mainly for cycled aquariums as they provide mechanical filtration as well as a place for good biological bacteria to colonize. Since bettas don't really appreciate current, it you're not planning on cycling the tank it is fine to not use the filter at all. Hope that helps


----------

